# Der Tretantrieb fürs Ruderboot



## Fliegenfisch (4. Mai 2021)

Servus,
da bei uns in Bayern, bis auf wenige Gewässer der Betrieb von Motoren mit E-Motor oder Verbrennungsmotor, verboten ist hat eine Firma in Holzkirchen nähe Tegernsee einen Tretantrieb entwickelt.
Nun gut ich habe den Antrieb am Tegernsee mit einem Boot testen können und war überzeugt.
Der Antrieb wurde von Hytech auf meinem Boot montiert ohne die Aussenhaut des Bootes anzubohren.
Ich konnte mein Boot nach der Montage des Antriebs wieder abholen und nach einer Probefahrt am Tegernsee nahm ich das Boot wieder mit nach Hause.
Auf meinem Hausgewässer machte ich am nächsten Tag dann eine ausgiebige Probefahrt.
Was sich gleich als, meiner Meinung nach, riesiger Vorteil gegenüber dem rudern herausstellt ist das nun ein auslegen von Planern zum schleppen ohne Probleme möglich ist, da man beide Hände zum montieren frei hat.
Das Boot ein Porsche P380 läuft mit dem Antrieb wunderbar.
Als maximale Geschwindigkeit kann man 6,5 km/h mit meinem Boot erreichen.
Das schleppen bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 3 - 3,5 km/h stellt keine Probleme dar und kann sicher den ganzen Tag gefahren werden.
Angetrieben wird der Propeller mittels Riementrieb.
Ich bin von Beruf her Maschinenbautechniker und finde die Umsetztung super.
Nachteil von diesem Antrieb ist, das bei meinem Boot jetzt noch beide Staukästen durch den Aufbau verdeckt werden und ich so nur noch alleine fahren kann, das ich aber zu 95% mache.
Die beiden Staukästen werde ich im Sommer auf die hintere Bank legen so kann ich den hinteren Bereich bei montiertem Antrieb auch voll nutzen.
Die mittlere Sitzbank bekommt einen Zugangsdeckel von innen.
Wenn ich am großen Brombachsee ( da hab ich eine Bootszulassung mit e-Motor ) mit dem Minnkota fahre muss ich zwei Schrauben lösen und dann kann ich den Antrieb abnehmen.
Tja vielleicht möchtet ihr wissen was der Antrieb kostet zu Zeit sind das 2300€ im Vergleich zu einem Bugmotor der mit 2500€ und der Batterie 400€ zu buche schlägt.
Für mich war es eine relativ kurze Findungsphase den Antrieb zu kaufen.
Ich bekomme für diesen kurzen Bericht nichts ich habe den Antrieb ganz normal gekauft und bereue es bist jetzt nicht.
Mittlerweile hat der Antrieb 50 km runter.
Hier noch zwei Videos von mir von den ersten Testfahrten.











Peter


----------



## Michael.S (4. Mai 2021)

Sieht gut aus , wie steuert mann das Boot denn ich sehe da kein Ruder


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Mai 2021)

Der Antrieb wird durch eine Stange gedreht. Steuern kein Problem und ein kleiner Wendekreis ist auch vorhanden!


----------



## vonda1909 (4. Mai 2021)

Super  und nicht so eine kleine Kurbel wie beim Ketcar.Eher wie beim Fahrad.
Was mich nun wundert warum steht im Video  dann groß Werbung? ??


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2021)

Ein für mich erheblicher Nachteil ist es, dass der Antrieb ja ziemlich weit unter dem Boot befindlich ist.
Auf den Bildern sieht es nach bestimmt 30cm mehr Tiefgang aus, welcher das Boot dann hat?
Kann man diesen Teil mit der Schraube ankippen, wie einen normalen Außenborder?
Ich würde so nicht mal vom Ufer weg kommen mit meinem Boot, welches aufs Ufer gezogen wird, also ich habe keinen Stegplatz.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was mich nun wundert warum steht im Video dann groß Werbung? ?


Das ist eine Youtube Regel, sobald dort irgend etwas gezeigt wird, was käuflich zu erwerben ist, dann ist das Werbung und muss so ausgewiesen werden.









						HYTECH Erwin Eck und Florian Eck GbR - Tretantrieb
					

Tretantrieb - nachrüstbar für fast alle Ruderboote. Perfekt zum Schleppangeln und Schleppfischen geeignet. Endlich die Hände frei haben beim Angeln / Fischen. Der Propellerantrieb ist werkzeuglos demontierbar, hochschwenkbar. Durch die einfache Lenkung kann auf kleinste Veränderungen durch Wind...




					www.hytech-online.de
				





Jürgen


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Mai 2021)

Hi,
Also den Antrieb gibt es auch kürzer und zum slippen wird der Antriebseinheit nach oben geklappt und in die Antribswelle gehängt.
Kein Problem.
Hier noch ein Bild


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Mai 2021)

Und das mit der Werbung ist nur per forma im Video ich hab keine Lust mich da mit irgendwem wegen Werbung zu Streiten!
Danke @ Taxidermist


----------



## Klaus-a. (4. Mai 2021)

Da finde ich echt super,bei uns darf kein andere Antrieb benutzt werden. E Motor nicht erlaubt, Pedalantrieb erlaubt.
Ich werde mich mal mit Hersteller unterhalten ob der Antrieb für mein GFK Boot ausreicht.
Danke für Einstellung


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2021)

Das ist natürlich ein satter Preis, aber ich sehe da eine Menge Entwicklungsarbeit, viele gefräste Aluminiumteile, einen offensichtlich in Teflon gelagerten Kardan, der mich an meine alte Guzzi erinnert?
Selbst der Propeller sieht nach Eigenentwicklung aus?

Jürgen


----------



## Fliegenfisch (4. Mai 2021)

Hi nee der Propeller ist ein Kaufteil. Das Getriebe alleine kostet über 470€


----------



## Fliegenfisch (10. Mai 2021)

Hier noch ein neues Video


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2021)

Hi, ist schon ne relativ coole Sache, kauft das mal alle, damit die ihre Produktion optimieren und nen erträglichen Preis erreichen.


----------



## ragbar (11. Mai 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ist schon ne relativ coole Sache, kauft das mal alle, damit die ihre Produktion optimieren und nen erträglichen Preis erreichen.


Das darf in China niemals nicht gehört werden!!!!


----------

